# Hatch Glass Replacement



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

I would like to replace the crazed lenses in my hatch covers. Does anyone have experience doing this? Also can anyone recommend a shop in the RI area that can custom cut the new lenses? 

HAM


----------



## sjacovino (Jul 7, 2000)

My Hatches had acrylic lenses that were badly crazed. I took them right off the boat and brought them to a local glass shop. They replaced the old lenses with tinted lexan. While I had the hatches off the boat I took the oportunity to drill out the old screw holes using an oversized bit and filled them with thickened epoxy. I then drilled new smaller holes and rebedded the hatches. This should keep water from ever getting to the deck core, at least from this source. The boat was launched yesterday and the new hatch lenses look great. 

Hope this helps, good luck.
steve


----------



## navtron (Nov 12, 2000)

What did they bed the "Lexan" with?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And besides the bedding, can you give me an idea of the costs of the Lexan?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,
If you haven''t found someone to replace your hatch glass I''d like to recommend a place in Norwalk, CT. We just had 3 Lewmar Ocean hatches done for our Moody 346 and they did a beautiful job. They do a lot of them and are Lewmar certified. I''m sure they do other brands also. The place is called Select Plastics, 219 Liberty St. Norwalk, CT.
(203) 866--3767. We even got a quanity discount. Ask for Tony and tell him Ken and Cheryl Gruett recommended him to you. Great to do business with. Good luck.
Ken


----------

